# عالم الفن > عـالم الفن >  المخابرات عثرت على 12 سيارة مفخخة قبل تفجيرات فنادق عمان

## الحصن نيوز

في أوائل شهر يونيو 2005 كان قد استوى الأمر، وهدأت البلاد الى حد الغرابة، فأزمة حكومة الدكتور عدنان بدران، كانت قد انتهت بإعادة تعديلها، وخروج باسم عوض الله منها بالإستقالة كوزير للمالية.

وكذلك تفريغ المشير سعد خير للعمل تحت مظلة وكالته المنشأة حديثا بلا مهام أو صلاحيات، إذ أصبح يعمل إنطلاقا من القصر الملكي، الى جوار الملك، فيما أمسك اللواء – وقتذاك – سميح عصفورة بقيادة دائرة المخابرات، وهو الأمر الذي هيأ الساحة السياسية الأردنية لهدوء يستلزمه التحرك الداخلي والخارجي لجلالة الملك، إلا أن التعيينات العليا في دائرة المخابرات أبقت جزئيا حالة الشد والجذب بين الوزير المستقيل باسم عوض الله والمشير سعد خير، فكلاهما بات يعملان على قاعدة: 'الخروج من الباب والعودة من الشباك'، فعوض الله غادر المشهد لكنه بقي حاضرا في القصر الملكي بسبب تكليف الملك له بمتابعة وتنفيذ بعض المهمات، وكان يحضر بلا أي صفة إجتماعات خاصة وحساسة، ويبدي رأيه، وضغوطه أحيانا.

وفي أحد اللقاءات الخاصة جدا، قدم اللواء – وقتذاك- سميح عصفورة قائمة تتعلق بإحالات للتقاعد والترفيع، بشأن العديد من ضباط الدائرة، إلا أن الإجتماع الذي حضره عوض الله – بلا صفة- والمشير خير بمنصب لم تحدد بعد صلاحياته أو مهامه، تحول الى سجال بينهما، فقد اقترح عوض الله خلال اللقاء أن يعين محمد الذهبي نائبا لمدير الدائرة، لأنه ضابط شاب ويجيد الحديث باللغة الإنجليزية، وله تطلعات إعلامية، كما أن مشكلة الدائرة – برأي عوض الله- أنها لا تعطي الفرصة لضباط الشباب الصعود الى قمرة القيادة، أضف الى ذلك، أن عوض الله قال أيضا: أن الذهبي قام بترؤس مكتب سميح البطيخي وسعد خير، وأنه كان (يشيل) شغلهما أثناء سفرهم.

هنا تدخل سعد خير، وأفهم الحضور أن الضابط الذهبي غير مؤهل للموقع المشار إليه، وأنه يجيد شغل (السكرتاريا) و (المراسلات)، وتنظيم المواعيد، لكن الضابط الذهبي، لا يصلح لمهام تنفيذية رفيعة، تؤهله لاحقا للتعامل مع الوضع الداخلي، وهنا اعترض عوض الله مجددا، مؤكدا أنه سمع من جلالة الملك ثناءا مباشرا بشأن الضابط الذهبي، وأن كلام المشير خير فيه تجني، وتصفية لخصومة يبدو أنها شخصية.

بعد أيام صدرت موافقة الملك على تعيين العميد محمد الذهبي نائبا لعصفورة، وسط ترجيحات بأن الأخير كان يريد الذهبي بسبب خبرته مع أسلاف عصفورة في الموقع، وفيما تقول ترجيحات أخرى أن عوض الله مارس ضغوطات بإتجاه مختلفة ليكون الذهبي في موقعه الجديد، الذي جاء بعد موجة إحالات للتقاعد لضباط كبار ومحترفين، كي يأتي دور الأقدمية لصالح الضابط الذهبي.

حالف عوض الله الذهبي بات واضحا في مرحلة لاحقة أنه موجها لإقصاء المشير خير من قمرة القيادة، وإبعاده عن جلالة الملك، رغبة في تصفية نفوذه الداخلي والخارجي، إذ أن المشير خير قد بلغ مرتبة دولية رفيعة، اهلته حتى بعد مغادرته المخابرات أن يبقى لاعبا مؤثرا في المشهد الأمني الإقليمي، إلا أن زيارة مفاجئة لمدير إستخبارات في دولة خليجية كبرى، وإصراره على لقاء المشير خير، رغم أن الأخير بلا صلاحيات أو مهام، أعادت خير الى قلب المسؤولية الأمنية العليا، فالمسؤول الإستخباري الخليجي، وصل الى مدينة العقبة سرا وبشكل مفاجئ لعلمه بوجود الملك هناك.

فور إجتماع المسؤول الخليجي الإستخباري، طلب لقاء الملك، وهناك أبلغه أنه يحمل خرائط ومعلومات أنتزعت من أحد عناصر تنظيم القاعدة خلال التحقيق معه، إلا أن الوحيد الذي يمكن أن يحيط بها، أو يتعامل معها هو المشير خير، وأنه يريد أن يلتقيه والإجتماع به مطولا، إذ طلب مكتب الملك المشير خير بصورة فورية الى العقبة.

بعد إنتهاء لقاء المسؤول الخليجي مع المشير خير، فقد أبلغ الأخير الضيف الخليجي، أن كل ما حمله معه من معلومات وألغاز لا تخص بلد المسؤول الخليجي، وأن الخطر بعيد عن بلاده، لكنه حاضر بقوة في بلد آخر، إلا أن المشير خير لم يفصح للضيف الذي غادر الى بلاده، عن ذلك البلد الذي قد يكون عرضة لخطر وشيك، إلا أن الملك اجتمع مع المشير خير لاحقا، وأفهمه الأخير أن البلد المقصود الذي يمكن أن يتعرض لهزة أمنية هو الأردن، وأن كلمة (المملكة) التي أخافت الأشقاء الخليجيين تخصنا وحدنا، وعلينا الحذر، فالمشير خير كان خلال تدقيقه بالمعلومات التي بحوزة الضيف الخليجي، يستشف بخبرته الأمنية معطيات خاصة تتعلق بالأردن، فمخطط تنظيم القاعدة الذي ضبط في الدولة الخليجية كان يتحدث عن عملية يسقط بها عدد كبير من الضحايا كنوع من الإنتقام، إذ طلب المشير من الملك أن يطلب هو التنسيق بين وكالة الأمن الوطني والمخابرات بشأن هذه المعلومات، منعا لإثارة حساسية اللواء عصفورة، وكذلك منعا للتضارب في الأعمال. لم تمض سوى ساعات قليلة حتى كان اللواء عصفورة يصل الى القصر الملكي في العقبة، حيث عقد لقاء اقتصر على الملك وخير وعصفورة، حيث أبلغ عصفورة بالمعطيات والمعلومات، وصرح خير عن اعتقاده بأن القاعدة تريد أن تستهدف هدفا مأهول بأكبر عدد ممكن من البشر، وإزاء خلاصات أمنية لخير وعصفورة جرى الإعتقاد أن أهداف القاعدة ستتراوح بين إحتمالين، الأول مطار الملكة علياء الدولي، أو أحد المجمعات التجارية التي يرتادها عدد كبير من الناس.

رؤية المشير خير اتجهت سريعا نحو أحد المولات الشهيرة جدا في أحد أهم شوارع العاصمة عمان، وتم الإتفاق خلال اللقاء على تغليظ الإجراءات الأمنية في محيط هذا المول الشهير، والتنسيق مع إدارة المول لنشر أكبر عدد ممكن من العناصر الأمنية في المحلات داخل المول، وفي مواقفه الداخلية والخارجية، إلا أن المشير خير وجه كلامه خلال اللقاء لعصفورة طالبا منه أن يتم الإتفاق مع إدارة المول على توفير خطة أمنية تتكون من إقناع المول بضرورة أن يتم توفير عناصر أمنية تتبع دائرة المخابرات، تحل محل العناصر الأمنية الخاصة بالمول، على سبيل المثال أن يلبس مرتبات دائرة المخابرات العامة نفس لباس (السكيورتي) الخاص بالمول، لأن تظهير الإجراءات الأمنية في محيط المول، من شأنه أن يدفع القاعدة للتراجع.

في اليوم التالي لهذا الإجتماع أطلق صاروخا مفاجئا من صحراء مدينة العقبة بإتجاه القصر الملكي في العقبة (بيت البحر)، إلا أن الصاروخ قد سقط بمحاذاة السور الخارجي للقصر، وكان هنالك إرتباكا أمنيا في تحديد الوجهة التي استهدفها هذا الصاروخ، فتم الإتفاق على أن تكون رواية الأمن، أن الصاروخ كان يستهدف ميناء العقبة، للقضاء على أي إنتصار يمكن لتنظيم القاعدة تسويقه عالميا، إذ وجه الإنتقاد لدائرة المخابرات العامة حول التقصير الأمني، فكيف يتم إدخال صواريخ للأردن، ونصبها، والتحضير اللوجيستي لإطلاقها، ثم إطلاقها بإتجاه هدف مهم وحساس للغاية.

حدث ذلك في وقت كانت فيه حلقات رسمية تستعلم بحثاثة عن دواعي الإعلان عن إنشاء وكالة أمن وطني لم تر النور، في حين كانت التساؤلات الرسمية تقترب من حد تخوين الجهات الرسمية الحكومية التي طلب منها تشريع قانون لوكالة الأمن الوطني، لدسترة وشرعنة عملها داخليا وخارجيا، فيما هذه الجهات لا تقوم بالمطلوب منها، وهي أسئلة كان المشير خير يطرحها بحضرة الملك، إذ أبدى المشير خير خلال أكثر من لقاء إستعداده للتقاعد، والعودة الى بيته للتفرغ لأي أعمال خاصة ينفذها، إلا أن الملك طلب من خير البقاء على إستعداد لتسريع رتم تشكيل وكالة الأمن الوطني، وترسيخ دورها الداخلي، والخارجي إن أمكن.

في 26 سبتمبر 2006 وقبل ثلاثة أيام من بدء شهر رمضان، كانت الخطة الأمنية التي وضعها المشير خير لحماية أحد المولات الشهيرة تأتي بنتائج كبيرة، إذ تم إكتشاف 12 سيارة مفخخة كانت قد وضعت بمواقع مهمة حول المول، وذلك لضمان أكبر ضرر ممكن، فالتقديرات الأمنية أشارت الى أن تفجير 12 سيارة مفخخة كان من شأنه أن يهيل أجزاء كبيرة من 3 طبقات من المول، موقعة ما لايقل عن ثلاثة آلاف قتيل، إذ ضبطت الخلية التي كانت على وشك التنفيذ، دون بهرجة إعلامية، وخشية أن يكون لهذا المخطط تبعات أخرى لا تزال تحت التحضير، أو ربما التنفيذ
لمتابعة تفاصيل الخبر اضغط هنا...

----------

